# خط انتاج زيتون



## ابوعبو (1 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم انا صناعي مختص في الصناعات الغذائه 
اريد ان افتتح خط لي انتاج الزيتون اي تعلبيب سالي كيف ممكن الحفاظ على الزيتون من العفن والتلف وشكرا


----------



## usama2912 (12 مارس 2011)

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## usama2912 (12 مارس 2011)

عزيزي علي حسب علمي يتم مراعاه الاتي بدون اي تهاون 
1 يجب عصر الزيتون الطازج فقط كما قال الاجداد من الشجر الي الحجر وهذا يعني عدم عصر الزيتون المتساقط علي الارض لان الثمره تفرز احماض امينيه عند تساقطها تؤدي الي زيهده الحموضه والمواصفه الخاصه بالحموضه هي اقل من 1%
2 يجب التخزين في تانكات استانلس محكمه الغلق و حقنها بغاز خامل وذلك لعدم الاكسده


----------



## usama2912 (12 مارس 2011)

هذه الملاحظات لانتاج الزيت


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (12 مارس 2011)

ابوعبو قال:


> السلام عليكم انا صناعي مختص في الصناعات الغذائه
> اريد ان افتتح خط لي انتاج الزيتون اي تعلبيب سالي كيف ممكن الحفاظ على الزيتون من العفن والتلف وشكرا


يرجى الاطلاع على الملف المرفق واذا كان لديك اية تساؤلات انا جاهز لتقديم المساعدة


----------



## magnetman (7 أبريل 2011)

c'est trais intéressent, merci beaucoup pour le fichier pdf
محمد شريف احمد


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (8 أبريل 2011)

magnetman قال:


> c'est trais intéressent, merci beaucoup pour le fichier pdf
> محمد شريف احمد


DearbSir
Many thanks for your above comment and well come to you for any kined of helppness best regards​


----------

